# Where do the search suggestions come from?



## jefmcg (11 Mar 2018)

Very often, if I do a search using a correctly spelt English word, CC will come back with a suggestion that is misspelt and produces no matches,
e.g. 






Why? Where do they come from?


----------



## mjr (12 Mar 2018)

It's a random letters generator. It's a satire on search engine suggestions.


----------



## Katherine (12 Mar 2018)

Did you uncheck the "search this forum only" box?


----------

